# And the rest!!!!



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

So I was waiting for a couple more things to come in after last week and they all came in the last couple of days thanks to Mike at Leaf & Ale who as we all know could never just send what you order and sent me a couple of the churchill cruzados, the other box of The Frank is from Sabor cigars down in Miami (great guy by the way) and the Padillia 1932's were yet another steal of a deal from cigar place $181 for a box of churchills how could I have past it up.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Very nice Joe love the choices....A little envious over here...:clap2:


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Wow....even more great cigars


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

those cruzados look sweet!


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

:jaw:wow Great smokes :smoke2:


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Those cruzados look awesome. they say that is a great smoke


----------



## Sin-cl (Feb 9, 2008)

Whoa Joe, that is an amazing haul! You deserve it bro!


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Damn Joe... tear it up brother. Awesome stack of smoke right there.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

The Padillas look so nice sitting there like little soldiers. Actually, all of the smokes look really good. Guess I will just return to my pathetic Partagas #10 and pretend that it's a Padilla.


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

Great smokes Joe! They all look very good, especially the Franks.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Now that Joe is recuperating from muscle surgery I predict his cigar purchases will go sky high

Yikes!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

LkyLindy said:


> Now that Joe is recuperating from muscle surgery I predict his cigar purchases will go sky high
> 
> Yikes!!!!!!!!!!


ya I've been bored:mumbles:


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

:jaw::jaw::jaw::jaw:


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Nice choices Joe. Outstanding smokes.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great pickups joe!!!


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

That selection will make any humi a happy humi.


----------



## agctribefan (Oct 22, 2008)

Very nice selection there.


----------



## SmokinJoe (Apr 7, 2007)

Great stash Joe...they all look fantastic! I've been smoking the crap out of those Cruzado's since they came in!!


----------



## tcampbel (Jan 20, 2008)

Some nice cigars there. Enjoy those


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

You are one insane bro Joe.


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

wow a mighty pick up indeed
way to go :dribble:


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Awesome freakin haul there!!!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Incredible pick-ups! :dribble: :dribble:


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

Thats a great order you placed. Man some great smokes. Who makes the Cruzados. I've been away for awhile.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Sweet haul Joe!!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Freakin Show OFF--Nice ammo Joe---Now try and shoot me---


----------



## shroom91 (Mar 17, 2008)

awesome pickup they are some fine looking sticks


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

dang jitz youve been getting all the good cigars latley !! i think i need one of each over here LOL, very nice pick up , The CRUZ look insane!!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Wow! Definitely a great haul!


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

I have a Cruzado package coming from Mike too...can't wait to get them!!


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

Joe,

Have you started building a walk-in humi yet? It looks like you're gonna need one soon!


----------



## zachattack 843 (Aug 24, 2008)

Wow, Ive really been wanting to try Dions new cigar, I am going to buy a sampler as soon as I am more financially stable. Awesome haul


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Now, thats a great haul Joe!! Great choice!! :thumb:


----------



## hiway_86 (Jan 9, 2008)

Very nice haul!!


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

As I was strolling through those pictures I was hearing dae bow bow chick chicka chickaaah. beautiful sticks..


----------



## Sin-cl (Feb 9, 2008)

I think i've looked at these pics a dozen times


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

very nice haul Joe


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

awesome choices...they look great


----------

